# Poor performance with Virtualbox-ose



## solskogen (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi!

My pretty decent machine (i7 3930k, with 64GB ram) is having trouble getting Virtualbox to work at a speed that I'm comfortable with. Network is very slow, and if I compile binutils on a CentOS5 or CentOS6 as guests, the whole guest just locks up for 5min. Not a single ping packet will get through. Help!

I've tried using every "Adapter type" (bridge mode) and virtio is the slowest (50kb/s), so something is very very wrong. But I'm pretty sure that the slowness I get on the network is just a symptom of what's really wrong.

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD friend 10.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p4 #0 r288404: Thu Oct 22 22:58:13 CEST 2015     root@friend:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FRIEND  amd64
```

VirtualBox is in "uwait" state according to top, not sure if that means anything.

Where can I begin to look?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2015)

The very first thing to do for any VirtualBox problem is to rebuild the kernel module to make sure it matches the kernel.  `portmaster virtualbox-ose-kmod` and then unload/load, or reboot.


----------



## solskogen (Oct 27, 2015)

Been there, done that :/ 
The whole system just behaves weird. Could it be that VirtalBox on FreeBSD doesn't like Hyperthreading?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2015)

VirtualBox works fine here on an i7 4790K.  But I run 10-stable and build both operating system and ports from source.  Guests mostly have the default hardware options, although one Windows guest is using virtio.  Linux Mint seems okay, although I can't say I use it for anything.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 27, 2015)

Right now, the only thing I have running in VirtualBox is Windows Vista (believe it or not) and CentOS. I'm also on an i7-something but I can't say it's gotten any worse than Windows always is  . I don't see any difference with CentOS but it's just a local server.


----------



## tingo (Oct 28, 2015)

solskogen, please spill the beans on your hardware in more detail. Perhaps there is a component in the that doesn't play well with FreeBSD and / or VirtualBox. For example, what network adapter does your machine have?


----------



## fossette (Nov 1, 2015)

Several different versions of Windows VM running simultaneously here, running even slightly faster than on the original computers which had a slower CPU.

Dominique.


----------



## solskogen (Nov 3, 2015)

```
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p6 #0 r290002: Mon Oct 26 23:33:22 CET 2015
    root@friend:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FRIEND amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz (3202.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x206d7  Family=0x6  Model=0x2d  Stepping=7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x1fbee3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 68719476736 (65536 MB)
avail memory = 66672939008 (63584 MB)

em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.4.2> port 0xf040-0xf05f mem 0xfb600000-0xfb61ffff,0xfb624000-0xfb624fff irq 18 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: c8:60:00:16:8c:7a
```

Could you guys check if the guests work if you give them more virtual cores? Like every core/thread you have?


----------

